# Dennis James arrested



## Mudge (Feb 27, 2004)

*Dennis James arrested - Updated*

The story is that Dennis James, 4th place at the 2003 Mr. Olympia, has been arrested in Thailand by the DEA and the Thailand police. He was picked up while at the gym on Thursday morning. The preliminary discussion is that the arrest has to do with extacy, ketamine and steroids. He has been transported to Bangkok and after that, no one really knows anything.

Update



> Update:
> 
> Dlock @ MuscleMayhem:
> 
> ...


----------



## X Ring (Feb 27, 2004)

assholes, all of them,  what the hell is he doing with rec. drugs? (if the discussion is true which it very well could be completely bogus)  If he isnt dealing leave him alone and go after the worthless people selling crackand acid and shit to people, they are the drugs that are making people freakin brain dead.


----------



## plouffe (Feb 27, 2004)

If i was him I blew that little tai dudes shit out... He looks massive compared to him.


----------



## Flex (Feb 27, 2004)

that sucks for him. If i recall correctly they have a very shitty legal system over there, so he's probably going to get properfucked (possibly even teh death penalty)


----------



## Mudge (Feb 27, 2004)

I think the DEA will bring him over here, but who knows.

What was he doing? Making a living.


----------



## plouffe (Feb 27, 2004)

I doubt he'd be executed for a drug infringment.... I'm sure that shit happens alot over in Tailand because of the easy acsess to RX drugs, and Rec. Drugs and americans go over and get the shit.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Feb 27, 2004)

what the fuck is he doing in Thailand,

isnt his name DENIS JAMES, that fucking name doesnt sound Thia to me,

WTF


----------



## plouffe (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by plouffe *_
> I doubt he'd be executed for a drug infringment.... I'm sure that shit happens alot over in Tailand because of the easy acsess to RX drugs, and Rec. Drugs and americans go over and get the shit.



Right Therrr...


----------



## Power Rabbit (Feb 27, 2004)

ya..your average BB really dosent make alot, and struggles by....remember how much they are blowing on food alone


----------



## Mudge (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> what the fuck is he doing in Thailand,



He has lived there for years now, easy access to drugs of all kind.


----------



## crackerjack414 (Feb 28, 2004)

umm i belive he has to do with e somehow or another


----------



## plouffe (Feb 28, 2004)

Yeah and the fucker doesn't take many competitions, so his winnings are low I'm sure. Do you think bodybuilders have part-time jobs? I bet he was just dealing out to the local Thai Folk.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by plouffe *_
> Yeah and the fucker doesn't take many competitions, so his winnings are low I'm sure. Do you think bodybuilders have part-time jobs? I bet he was just dealing out to the local Thai Folk.



The DEA would not have been in on it if it was just to Thai people.


----------



## plouffe (Feb 28, 2004)

Yeah, that is a good point.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 28, 2004)

It looks like some people already have an idea who he was as far as source/email address.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Feb 28, 2004)

he sucks anyway, i dont think anyone cares that he deals drugs or steroids......


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2004)

Well, when your that size, you dont have to worry about being someones bitch in prison


----------



## Flex (Mar 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> he sucks anyway, i dont think anyone cares that he deals drugs or steroids......



actually recent pics of him are INSANE........he was GONNA do some real damage. Seriously he was looking freaky huge AND vascular


----------



## Mudge (Mar 1, 2004)

Flex, you have to remember that Mr.Balla thinks big guys are discusting.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Mar 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Flex, you have to remember that Mr.Balla thinks big guys are discusting.



i dont think big guys are disgusting dude, in fact im a big fan of Jay, i just dont like james and his physique..............


----------



## knight3450 (Mar 2, 2004)

As I am sure most of you know, steroids are legal and easily accessible in Thailand.  In Thailand, James shouldn't have a legal problem with that.  Unless he brought AAS back to the States and they have evidence of that the steroids are almost a non-issue.

The place he will be in some hot water is with ectasy, etc.  Thailand has been cracking down big time in the past year on recreational drugs...as someone else pointed out the death penalty is more than common.  It has almost been a witch hunt to eliminate drug dealers in Thailand.  

As someone else pointed out if the DEA is involved there is likely an issue involving bringing drugs back to the U.S. which if James is lucky, will get him a trial in the States.  

Never know though, Bangkok is a big city and he wouldn't be the first to go and never come back.

Sucks for the big fella.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Mar 2, 2004)

*witch hunt?*

I don't believe that it is a witch hunt for law enforcement officers to go after criminals who deal/sell/distrubute whatever you want to say, clearly illegal drugs.  E is such a drug.  so is coke and whatever else the country decides to declare illegal.

 

not giving you a hard time about this at all.   just trying to clarify a situation.  it's tough enough to be a cop.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Mar 2, 2004)

*another adverse drug effect of steroids....*

this is one adverse drug effect that happens to many top bodybuilders.  Steroids are thought to be a gateway drug but as I mentioned in another post, it may not be a gateway drug in the sense that it prompts the user to go on to so called heavier or harder drugs.  What seems to be the case more often than not is that it is a gateway drug for the SELLER to bring in harder drugs.  
Just about every knowledgeable bb knows that after a time of dealing steroids, the local dealer also starts to dabble in the more lucrative markets of coke, E , scripts like nubain or oxy or whatever else.  Perhaps the clientele doesn't overlap to a great extent but the seller extends his product profile to reach a maximum audience.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Mar 2, 2004)

Making substantial sums of money for long periods of time in the drug game is a lot harder than most people seem to think.  Unless he's making his own ecstacy or buying ki's and cooking them and splitting them into rocks, it's hard.  You need to produce your own stuff if you want to make any kind of big money. Most of the middle men really aren't getting filthy rich, and the low end dealers are usually just getting by.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 2, 2004)

Anything can be a gateway drug, we've all seen it on the boards, those that are dead and some that are still living.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Anything can be a gateway drug, we've all seen it on the boards, those that are dead and some that are still living.


yeah, your buddy ( irony here again ) scammer seems to be of the former persuasion...  i tried to find some threads with him on it.  what was the deal with him anyway?  seems rather severe to commit suicide by police. which in effect is what he did.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 2, 2004)

I dont know what you mean by "my buddy," I never once spoke with him in any way shape or form. I hope you mean "a joke" and not "irony," because irony is the wrong word as I had zero association with him FYI...

He was a criminal at the end of his rope. He waved the gun at the officer trying to get the cop to shoot him I would rather assume, that didn't work as the officer didn't drop him so Kevin shot himself.

The guy was a career criminal, I dont know what more to say about that. The owner of a now dead board was a steroid dealer, rapist and murderer, hows that for a winner. He raped a young girl and then killed her.

Kevin Carlin
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=28003


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Mar 3, 2004)

holy fuqq,  what a scum ball.

"buddy "-  just a generic term used to describe " that guy" or " what's his name" or " him".  when you can't remember the guy's name or don't really know him at all: " buddy".  

it is routinely used by the people who use it, when it is obvious that buddy is not a friend  at all.  this was the case here as it seemed clear that you didn't think much of the guy from the thread that i read. 

i am sorry for using it in this case as the guy was no one's buddy at all.  
I apologize to you Mudge for any confusion, now or in the future, that this may cause should someone assume wrongly that you knew this fellow.
MM


----------



## Mudge (Mar 3, 2004)

Just wanted to make sure, because believe me nobody wants to be associated with "that guy."


----------

